# Totally Confused - Sightings/Distressed



## spmurdock (Jul 1, 2005)

I cannot determine how to get on the Sightings/Distressed portion of this website.  Before the website change, I could always get into it.  I have read the help section, changed my password, changed it back and either thing else I know to do.

Can someone please help me?  Thanks.

PS - I have been a member for 3 years.


----------



## Keitht (Jul 1, 2005)

You still show as Guest which suggests that you either haven't entered a password in the relevant place in your profile, or you have entered the wrong password. 

Click on User CP at the top of the page, just below the big TUG BBS logo, select Edit Profile from the Control Panel at the left hand side, scroll down to the bottom of the page and enter the member password, as provided by TUG, in the TUG Member Password box.  Finally click on Save Changes and, after logging off and back on, you should be able to access the member areas.


----------



## Makai Guy (Jul 7, 2005)

Moving this to the TUG BBS forum.

While the original poster has her problem solved now, here's some information for additional readers.

The error message shown when trying to go to Sightings says, in part:





> You may be trying to access an area that is reserved for TUG Members, such as the Sightings/Distressed forum. To gain access, you must confirm your TUG membership by entering the current TUG Member password in your bbs profile. Click *here* for further information.


Note that the help provided by Keith's response above is presented in the error message.   There is even a link that takes you to a fuller explanation.

Careful reading of the error messages presented you will often point the way out of your difficulties.


----------

